# 3/75 Sniper’s “Team Reaper” Book



## Ravage (Apr 3, 2012)

https://www.createspace.com/3788703

*Team Reaper*

*33 Kills...4 months*

* Authored by Nicholas Irving 
* Read some of the most breath taking missions and engagements Sgt. Nicholas Irving, 3rd Ranger Battalions deadliest sniper had to face. Sgt. Nicholas Irving is credited with over 33 kills (less than 3 months) in Afghanistan as a Special Operations Direct Action Sniper. Simply riveting as he describes some of his kills through his eyes.

*About the author:*
Sgt. Nicholas Irving enlisted in the Army after graduating high school in 2004. His first duty station was at Ft. Benning Georgia where he would attend basic training and Army infantry school as well as airborne, and the Ranger indoctrination program. Upon graduating the Ranger indoctrination program, Nicholas Irving was assigned to the third Ranger Battalion 75th Ranger Regiment also located in Fort Benning Georgia.
Nicholas Irving would hold positions such as machine gunner, machine gun team leader, Grenadier, team leader, designated marksman, sniper, sniper team leader, and master sniper. Nicholas Irving will also attend multiple advanced schools that would further enhance his ability as a special operations sniper. 

Nicholas Irving would also attend well-known sniper competitions such as the international sniper competition at Ft. Benning Georgia, where the top military and law enforcement snipers from around the world would compete in a week long sniper shooting event. Nicholas Irving and his spotter would place fourth overall. Nicholas Irving would also display his skills at the shooters bash in Kingsville Texas where over 60 competitors ranging from law enforcement, military, and gun enthusiast would display their skills in the art of precision shooting.

Most of his job duties and job description remains classified. His service to the community, law enforcement, and military continue through his work as the CEO of HardShoot(c). 

Significant:
Schools, Medals/Awards (significant), Training:

- US Army Sniper School
- US Army Ranger School
- US Army Parachutist Badge
- US Army Designated Marksman
- Sniper Precision
- High Angle (Private) Sniper
- Demolition
- Master Sniper
- International Sniper Competition
- Shooters Bash (Snipers Hide) Competition
- Dep. of State Dynamic driving Course
- Dep. of State M4 assault rifle Course
- Dep. of State Combatives
- Krav Maga 
- Joint Commendation Medal 
- Army Commendation Medal (Valorous)
- World Wide Personal Protection Qualified
- Army Commendation Medal
- Joint Service Commendation Medal
- Covert Surveillance 
- Iraq Campaign Medal
- Afghanistan Campaign Medal


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 3, 2012)

Tried finding it at Barnes and Nobles today- no luck so far.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Apr 3, 2012)

I think its only available online guys at create space and his personal website which i believe is www.hardshoot.com


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 3, 2012)

It gives the option for pre-order, which would mean it isn't released yet I'd imagine.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 4, 2012)

The site where I found the infos said it released yesterday.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 4, 2012)

Ravage said:


> The site where I found the infos said it released yesterday.


 
ah. I was checking hardshoot.com. And it says the book is available now. Gonna pick it up when I get paid.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 6, 2012)

wish it would be in nook or kindle format, as ebooks are always cheaper and I can carry my whole personal library on my phone or ipad. still, I might be tempted to go hard copy to read this, sounds interesting.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 16, 2012)

Kindle  - http://www.amazon.com/Team-Reaper-B...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1334577839&sr=1-1


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 16, 2012)

fucking A, thanks RetPara! went right ahead and bought it, when I'm not swamped with college I'll get into it!


----------



## BenB (Apr 16, 2012)

Ravage,

Just bought it online waiting to get done with finals to start reading.

BenB


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 16, 2012)

already started reading a bit. so far interesting. there are some strange spelling and grammatical errors that keep becoming a distraction but don't know if this is the authors fault or the people at amazon in their transfer from hard copy to ebook.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2012)

Havent read the book yet, but I've got a question regarding Ranger Sniper elements. Are they usually deployed as part of a whole Ranger element, or do they work outside their Ranger unit? Like a Marine Scout/Sniper cell for example? (do they get attached to another unit, like an Army infantry platoon of something like that) ?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 16, 2012)

Can't speak for the regiment but in the Corps scout/snipers are trained to work in pairs but generally work as a 1-2, four man teams attached to infantry company and used at the company co's discretion. We took a scout/sniper team out once along with a platoon patrol, the platoon went on while two men set up on the roof and me and a third member of their team pulled security downstairs of the house we were in.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2012)

So in the case of Marine Scout/Snipers, they stick to their parent unit/company ?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 20, 2012)

Not always. They are a asset of the battalion and can be directed at the battalion commanders discretion. The battalion commander can assign them to a company within the battalion or another unit operating in the AO, it's really up to him how they are employed in the AO, at least that was my experience with them and from talking with fellow Marines that were in S/S teams.

Going back to the book, just finished it. All in all a interesting read. It did read like a mission debrief at times, but the author gave a interesting glimpse into his time in Afghan operations as a Ranger Sniper. Again, grammatical errors and straight out wrong use of some words (whole being used instead of hole for a hole in the ground for example) though not sure if this is the authors error or some douche at amazon who fucked up the transition from hard copy to e-book. I give it a solid 4/5.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 21, 2012)

There's a team attached to every platoon. They could work alone, but generally are going to assist a platoon with overwatch and give the platoon a precision shooting capability.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 21, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> There's a team attached to every platoon. They could work alone, but generally are going to assist a platoon with overwatch and give the platoon a precision shooting capability.


 
U referring to snipers in 75th or in the Corps? In the Corps sometimes we would have em attached to us to provide overwatch, other times they'd simply tag along till a drop off point and go about their own mission, really just depended on the AO and such.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Apr 21, 2012)

75th. I know about diddly when it comes to the Corps. Independent missions for our guys are rare.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 21, 2012)

Got ya. Wouldn't profess to know how the snipers in the 75th do it since I've never been in that world. Our S/S are generally trained to work independently of the infantry if needed. Sort of keeps up with the tradition/training that Gunny Hathcock started in Vietnam, sniper team out alone in the field engaging the enemy/collecting intel as they see fit. Can read of several instances in the GWOT of Marine S/S teams getting dropped off by a infantry platoon into a area and conducting their own missions to kill enemies and collect on info.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Apr 29, 2012)

I can try to get Nick over here, but I was in Sniper Section a few years ahead of him.  At that time we had a Section (or platoon if you like) that was a part of HHC.  Snipers would than be farmed out across the battalion depending on where they could lend the most support to the rifle platoons.


----------



## Ravage (May 14, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken the books author is in this Sniper Comp vid:


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (May 17, 2012)

I think you're right...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

It was really, really brief, but it could have been him. Would have to know when that series was filmed and when he left active duty. Either way it was a good read, I highly enjoyed it. Had known how S/S in the Corps worked and did their jobs from brothers that were in it, but reading about it from not only someone who was a sniper in another unit but a SOF unit was very intriguing.


----------



## dknob (May 17, 2012)

thats definitely him.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 17, 2012)

good on him!


----------



## MAC601 (Dec 30, 2012)

Brian 1/75 is completely correct. It is up to Batt. Co discretion. With USMC  S/S teams tend to operate independently and can execute DA missions if tasked to do so. They definitely have a larger scope of capabilities other then over watch.


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2012)

MAC601 please provide an Intro in the correct subforum before posting again.
Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2013)

Short interview the 3rd Ranger Battalions Deadliest Sniper and CEO of HardShoot. Be sure to check his book detailing his career as a sniper, "The Reaper" available March 2012.


----------



## Wedge (Feb 2, 2016)

I just got the E-Book and can't wait to read it. Btw, Jack Murphy in ShadowSpear forums?  That's awesome.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2016)

^from like four years ago

I don't remember Jack staying around long.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> ^from like four years ago
> 
> I don't remember Jack staying around long.



Last seen Nov. 2014.


----------

